# Stray Cat Not staying home anymore



## jrs21c (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello, 
It's been about a month or a bit more so since we are caring this stray cat. 
For the previous post and some pix: 
http://www.catforum.com/forum/70-introduce-yourself/158414-new-cat-questions-hello.html

Anyhow, the cat was always staying around the house waiting for family members to come. We would pet him and play with him for a while. Feed him, sometimes let him inside the house to play with our small dog.

After eating or in the evening before the last meal, the cat would go out little far (as we call out and cat doesn't come right away). But cat never left more than a few hours. And normally runs back when we call out or whistle.

4~5 days ago, the cat was gone in the afternoon, and would not respond to our calls. The can did not show up that day at all. 

Early in the morning, when we go to work, the cat normally comes out of bushes and greet us. But the next morning, the cat wasn't there. We thought something happened to the cat as he had never done that before. Then later that day, cat came back after 24+ hours. A tiny scar on one of the legs. We fed him good and he seemed to be a bit tired/covered with some dust. 
Then he left again for another 20+ hrs. He came back around the same time in the afternoon. 

He's repeating that for 4~5 days now. Cat would only stay near front door maybe half an hour, and he doesn't seem to be near the house anymore. 

We are not sure what's happening. The cat did seem to enjoy living near the house waiting for family members. But not anymore. He seems to be in hurry to run back after seeing us for a short period time. 

Does this mean he has found a new home? 

A few differences we notice. He drinks a lot when comes back and eats half of what he used to eat (only once a day of course). And he is still friendly, but he seems a bit more cautious when we try to pet him.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am being worried about the cat as the weather is getting colder. If he found a new home, we would be more than happy to talk to the person if the cat can live inside. 



Thanks


----------



## sarasaurusrex (Sep 17, 2012)

Assuming the cat isn't neutered, he's probably patrolling his territory and getting into fights with any cats who have encroached on his turf. If that's the case and you've noticed some injuries, he might not want you to pet him because he's got scratches that you can't see that are hurting him.

He may have also been hunting, which would explain the smaller appetite.

Additionally, there could very well be female cats in heat somewhere that are "distracting" him from your family.

You've essentially "adopted" an active, territorial, intact male stray who also happens to be friendly and comfortable with people.

Then again, he could also have an owner who hasn't taken the responsibility to neuter him.

I am making a lot of assumptions here, though. Next time he's around, check to see if he's neutered. Put a cat collar on him with a little note attached in such a way that it won't easily come off if he gets in a fight asking if he indeed has owners. If he comes back with the collar and the note and no reply, maybe you could think about getting him neutered and I'll be he'll stick around more. He'll probably still patrol his territory and hunt, but he won't be distracted by any females that are in heat nearby.


----------



## sarasaurusrex (Sep 17, 2012)

I just checked your other post and I take back a lot of what I said. It looks like he/she has been TNRd, as someone else has mentioned. Are you sure the cat is a female? Even neutered males will continue to be territorial and this could still be what's going on.

Also, if you're planning on keeping the cat outdoors, I wouldn't recommend clipping the nails as they are his/her first defense against anything that attacks him/her.


----------



## jrs21c (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Sarasaurusrex, and sorry I didn't provide enough information. 
The cat is neutered when we found him. The left ear tip is cut off. 
We took him to the vet for vaccines and the vet also confirmed that the cat is neutered. The cat has a cat collar with the vaccine number with the phone number of the place we took him. Our neighbor once called the number and they called me about the cat playing in her backyard. But it was right across the street so I sent my sister to talk to the lady within 2 min. Apparently, she has 5 other stray cats in her backyard. so he was playing there with other cats. 
But when he visits there, we can call him and he normally shows up in 30 seconds or so.
Last few days when he disappeared, he doesn't seem to go there. So we have no idea where the new place that he is going to recently. 
Oh, and we are not clipping his nails after the first time. We took one of my friends' advice and stopped clipping the nails.
Anyways, thanks for advice, and I apologize again for providing not enough information. Please let me know if I am missing any critical information.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Or it could be the opposite of what sarasaurusrex said...perhaps some other intact bossy male stray is coming around and giving him grief, and that's kept him away from your house more lately. If your neighbor is feeding that many strays, odds are some of them are still intact.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

To me, any change in behavior is an indication of a possible health issue.
If it is feasible (financially, practicable), I would take him to the vet for a quick checkup.


----------



## sarasaurusrex (Sep 17, 2012)

Too true, Venus and Ritz!


----------



## jrs21c (Oct 26, 2012)

After spending nights out for last 4~5 days, finally the cat was waiting for us this morning and greeted us.
I am not familiar with cats that much as we only have had dogs for a long time (3 that are 11, 12, 13 yrs). But cats show different behavior when they have health issues? Can I ask what are symptoms? and possible issues? ? I'll carefully observe him when he's around the next time. 
Yes he came with some scratches here and there, but didn't see anything significant, or didn't notice abnormal behaviors when he's around. 

Oh. Once after only a few days after he started living around us, he came with a little scar on the top of his head. He stayed in the cat house all day long, never came out except to eat and poo. After a day, he was normal again. 

Thanks again,


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

My stray, Guy, (Here guy, want some food? ) has stopped coming around every day, and only comes around once most of the days he does come. He used to turn up two or three times. Although he's often very hungry when he does come around. I'm guessing he's found someone else who'll give him food as he's not losing weight. He does also hunt I think, although I one time thought he didn't, but Caddie, the next door's cat, may have taught him. In any case, I think smart strays probably look for more than one source of food. I can't leave food out when he's not there because of raccoons and crows.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Even cats with good homes can be terrible scroungers and then arrive full in their own homes. The Princess's best friend is called Reggie - he has a wonderful, loving home but is always visiting us and will even come in if there is any chance at all and take food. If we didn't know his owners we would probably let him stay for much longer!!!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Arianwen said:


> Even cats with good homes can be terrible scroungers and then arrive full in their own homes. The Princess's best friend is called Reggie - he has a wonderful, loving home but is always visiting us and will even come in if there is any chance at all and take food. If we didn't know his owners we would probably let him stay for much longer!!!


I've heard that cats love found food. I'm not sure if I saw it on this forum, but I heard of one caregiver who hid treats just so that the cat could find them.


----------



## jrs21c (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the replies. I really appreciate that, and I've been checking every day and discussed with my family members. 

I think he is back now  
After 5 days or so nights out. He is around the house again pretty much everytime I am out the door. I hear his bell, and he is there. 
I am positive that he's been out there fighting other cats for the territory. What a warrior haha. 
Anyhow, I have a quick question though. We belled the cat right when we had a collar for him. If he is a regular hunter, does the bell discourage a lot? I thought it was just handy, and didn't think it would take away his fun.

Thanks again everyone


----------

